# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رفتن به دانشگاه بدون دادن کنکور

## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
دیروز یکی از همکلاسی هام در مورد اینکه بدون کنکور بره دانشگاه سوال کرد
گفتش که  من بدون کنکور میتونم برم دانشگاه؟؟؟
اگه میتونم شرایطش چیه؟؟؟
دوستان راهنمایی کنید این بنده خدا تا حالا برای کنکور هیچی نخونده 
میخواد بدون کنکور بره دانشگاه
با تشکر @Saeed735
داداش یه راهنمایی کن
ممنونتم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (1): 
تیم مدیریت عزیزم و همکار های مدیر گلم :
اگه تاپیک رو بدجایی زدم به بزگیتون ببخشید و دیگه زحمت انتقال موضوع گردن شماست (دیگه نمیدونم تاپیک رو کجا بزنم!)
با تشکر

----------


## m a h s a

بره بره دانشگاه ازاد شهرشون و از رشته های بدون کنکورش مطلع شه تصمیم بگیره و اقدام به ثبت نام نماید...همین...الان که یکم دیر شده اما خب فک کنم بنویسن...نشد دیگه ترم بهمنی بره

----------


## amin 1994

> بره بره دانشگاه ازاد شهرشون و از رشته های بدون کنکورش مطلع شه تصمیم بگیره و اقدام به ثبت نام نماید...همین...الان که یکم دیر شده اما خب فک کنم بنویسن...نشد دیگه ترم بهمنی بره


الان هیچ کلاسی دیگه مهر نیست همه بهمنن

----------


## T!G3R

ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون اما یه سوالمو جواب ندادین اینکه شرایط داره؟؟ منظورم اینه که شرط معدل میخواد؟؟؟ اخه رفیقم به هم کلاسیم گفت معدلت باید بالای 17 باشه تا بتونی بری ثبت نام کنی؟؟

----------


## lale94

> ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون اما یه سوالمو جواب ندادین اینکه شرایط داره؟؟ منظورم اینه که شرط معدل میخواد؟؟؟ اخه رفیقم به هم کلاسیم گفت معدلت باید بالای 17 باشه تا بتونی بری ثبت نام کنی؟؟


والا من خواهرم با معدل 12 روانشناسی آزاد میخونه بدون کنکور

----------


## T!G3R

کدوم دانشگاه دارن درس میخونن خواهرتون؟؟؟؟ اون مهمه!

----------


## m a h s a

نخیر هیچ شرایطی نداره...پول میگیرن ازت دیگه شرطش به چیه...
هر رشته ی بدون ازمون که عشقش کشید بره بگه میخوام فلان رشته ثبت نام کنم.همین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saeed735

سلام...اولا که حالا حالا ها واسه کنکور وقت داره....میتونه یه کنکور خوبی رو داشته باشه...


بعدشم همه ساله بعد از شهریور تبلیغات ثبت نام بدون ازمون برای هر دانشگاهی مختص خودش میاد....الانم میخواد بره ثبت نام کنه باید بره دانشگاهی که دوس داره اونجا درس بخونه بپرسه...

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ممنون بابت پاسخگوییتون اما یه سوالمو جواب ندادین اینکه شرایط داره؟؟ منظورم اینه که شرط معدل میخواد؟؟؟ اخه رفیقم به هم کلاسیم گفت معدلت باید بالای 17 باشه تا بتونی بری ثبت نام کنی؟؟


 من میخواستم همزمان بخونم رفتم پرسیدم شرط معدل نداره.

----------

